# Gyuto suggestions



## gregcss (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking to move from a 12+ year old calphalon to a gyuto, particularly 210mm. I do like pinch grip and favor light to medium weight. I dont do a lot of cooking / chopping and so I think even the cheapest would serve me well. That said I do like the the edge retention attributes of higher quality steel. I've read many posts on various forums and have come down to three selections and they are 'close' in price brackets - the masahiro mv ($100), gesshin uraku ($155), and Richmond SRS-15 ($200). I use an edge pro with shapton glass stones for sharpening. Anyway - what are your recommendations here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi @gregcss, welcome to Cheftalk.

Which one of those price ranges are you looking more seriously at?

There's a mix of handle types in the 3 you brought up. What do you feel is YOUR preference?

Stainless only, or is stainless clad carbon okay? I can think of a couple of good stainless clad carbon under or at $200, even if you were to step it up to 240mm (my personal opinion is that 210mm feels a bit short).


----------



## gregcss (Sep 30, 2016)

foody518 said:


> Hi @gregcss, welcome to Cheftalk.
> 
> Which one of those price ranges are you looking more seriously at?
> 
> ...


Hi. Thanks for the reply. I am used to western handles so I should fall right into the masahiro and richmond. I have not used an octagonal handle so that is questionable with the gesshin. I would prefer a knife that is not reactive or not too reactive.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

If you are going for SRS-15 steel make it the Geshin Kagero, well worth the few extra dollars.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Some good suggestions above.

If you are looking for SRS-15 there's also this http://knifewear.com/collections/haruyuki-srs15/products/haruyuki-srs15-gyuto-210mm 
Recently I started browsing around a bit for other options in western-handled stainless, the restocked Kagero price was a bit high, and ended up finding that^

For something different - Ikazuchi at JKI is a pretty thin knife but not flexy. Comfy octagonal handle, stainless clad AS. You can request an initial edge be put on before it ships out (for JKI knives)


----------



## gregcss (Sep 30, 2016)

The Geshin Kagero seems great but at $280 I will think about it. The Ikazuchi from JKI also looks great. Thank you again for the suggestions.


----------



## gregcss (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm set on the gesshin ginga wa stainless once it's in stock. Thanks again to those that provide their input.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Late to this discussion, but with light, super-sharp knives, longer is better. Go 240 at least! I have never made a better knife decision than my 270 Masamoto KS--not your price range or preferred steel, but the length is glorious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

